# Auto uploading to the Cloud



## johncee (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi l'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this.

I have just moved over to Photographers cc. The problem I have is that in Photoshop it insist on uploading my images. I don't need to share files across machines so all it's doing is using up my data when I'm on location. Not a problem at home. Any help would be useful.

Cheers John.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi John

Tell us a bit more about exactly what's happening and when?


----------



## johncee (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi 

When I build psd files from lightroom onto my hard drive there is a small cloud appears next to each file some with a (!) inside. If I open it in photoshop and save as, the new file also has this cloud. I'm not sure what this about. I'm worried it's uploading to the cloud. As I said before not a problem at home broadband is unlimited, but when I'm away I have limited data.


----------



## johncee (Mar 7, 2017)

I have now figured out the ! means I'm out of space. But how do I stop it uploading in the first place?


----------



## johncee (Mar 7, 2017)

I know I'm being a pain. I'm now wondering, is it an Adobe thing or a Mac?


----------



## DGStinner (Mar 7, 2017)

It probably has to do with where on your machine you stored the files.  Did you by any chance store them under 'Macintosh HD\Users\johncee\Creative Cloud Files'?
If so, just move them out of that folder.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Mar 7, 2017)

I think this is what you get if the folder is automatically synched to iCloud. This has nothing to do with Photoshop or Lightroom, but with your MacOS System Preferences. I'm not sure, because I don't use iCloud Sync myself, but it is very likely.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 7, 2017)

Yep, I have to agree... whether it's CC or iCloud, it's the file location we need to be looking at. You can move them to a new (non-synced) location using these instructions How do I move only my photos to another hard drive, leaving the catalog where it is?


----------



## clee01l (Mar 7, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I think this is what you get if the folder is automatically synched to iCloud. This has nothing to do with Photoshop or Lightroom, but with your MacOS System Preferences. I'm not sure, because I don't use iCloud Sync myself, but it is very likely.


 I think you are right
The default option for iCloud on the Mac is to store your Documents folder (and maybe Pictures?) in the iCloud storage area.  This can get expensive since Apple charges for storage above ~5GB.


----------



## johncee (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for all your help.


----------

